# ERROR- incorrect path to INI file



## lydiabun123 (Dec 22, 2010)

when I tryed putting on nancy drew the pc game
this (the title) would pop up and i cant play !


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What folder did you install the game to? Is it the default folder or one that you've created yourself?


----------



## lydiabun123 (Dec 22, 2010)

its in one they made after you go on the my computer and press the cd


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

See post #3 from Dave here - http://community.herinteractive.com/showthread.php?t=614913


> It was mentioned that the install of the games might work if when you install the game under Windows Vista, *instead of allowing the game to automatically install when the DVD is inserted into the DVD drive, cancel the install dialog, open up the folder on the DVD where the SETUP.EXE file is located, right click and select "Run As Administrator"*, there will be a prompt to allow SETUP.EXE to run, select "Allow", as you click thru the screens of the installer, there will be a screen that asks you the directory or path where you want to install the game.
> 
> The next is what I found I had to do additionally to resolve my problem.
> 
> ...


----------

